# Testors model paint for scuffed wheels



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I noticed a small scuff on one of my wheels. I am an avid model builder and noticed that "Testors Aluminum Enamel" is a pretty good match. I applied it this afternoon and it appears to be adhering

These wheels are pretty fragile.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

have any pics of this? i had my tires off today and was noticing the same problem


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost all new car wheel designs suck now.

Used to be when you'd buy a new car, the wheels had a nice lip on them or enough tire that they wouldn't get goofed up when you nerfed a curb. Now the wheels are all flat like the 18 inchers on the GTO. One slight touch -- and instant crap looking wheel. Why the car companies do this I'll never know.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah Ill get some pics up today hopefully...I was pretty amazed at how well this worked..and hell...the bottle paint is like $1.25!

I know what you mean about the lip on old school wheels...it helps for curbs if for anything else...Sure beats the curb feelers on my grandma's old 1983 Oldsmobile! LOL


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

mlyon:
How well does it appear to match the GTO/6.0/Pontiac badge color? I bought a set of SAP grilles for the front, but the paint on the "GTO" badge looks horrible (worn on the sides) compared to the high-quality stock piece. I haven't even attempted the install because of that reason...but if I could repaint the letters myself, that would certainly fix the problem!

DC


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

DamienChaos:

I just went out to my car, opened the bottle and put the cap next to the badge, looks to be a pretty good match, not perfect but I would say 90 percent there...which is better than nothing. This paint is pretty durable stuff...Just remember, less is more with using this stuff...I would NOT brush it perse...but rather use VERY small amounts of paint on a model paintbrush and DAB around the area. I will have the pics of the wheel up later today...It sat overnight and adhered very well...I was surprised...Looks better than the white scratch on the wheel!


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Damien...Which badge are you talking about I am confused...the one on the grill or the ones on the front quarter panels?


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

I apologize for not being clearer. I was referring to the "GTO" lettering on the front driver's side grille.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Damien, the Testors aluminum enamel is a little too dull. You might want to try their silver enamel. It would be worth going to a model store and buying 3 shades of silver, you won't spend more than 5 bucks total. Let me know how it works for you.

the GTO emblem on the grill is more chrome than the rims


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, mylon. I'm not that great at paint-matching, so I might just take the uninstalled SAP grille and my gf to the store and try to match it up. I appreciate the idea!


----------

